# Audiology tests - looking for dx code



## SStevens (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello - I code for ENT & Audiology.  What dx code would you use 
if a pt arrived for suspected hearing loss and after tests were completed it was determined there was no hearing loss?  Thank you, Sheri


----------



## evonp (Mar 24, 2009)

*Evon Pefaur, CPC*

There are V codes for Exam of ears and hearing...V72.1x. Some insurances do not like to pay for this diagnosis so if there are any other symptom codes (i.e. sudden hearing loss, tinnitus, etc) I would use one of those instead. 

Evon Pefaur, CPC
ENT


----------



## LadyT (Apr 9, 2009)

I use 388.40 and have no problem getting paid.


----------



## SStevens (Apr 24, 2009)

*Thank you*

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## cdavis9417 (Apr 27, 2009)

do any of you know of a Dx code for hearing testing when it is a screen such as for entrance to military or military acadamies?  Would it be appropriate to use a V-code in this situation?


----------



## LadyT (Apr 30, 2009)

I would use the V code in this case.


----------

